# Αγγελίες > [Ζητούνται] >  >  Ψαχνω Samsung Note 4 με λειτουργικη οθονη

## Μαριος81

Οποιος φιλος εχει καποιο νοτε 4 με λειτουργικη οθονη κ θελει να το χαρισει ας μου στειλει ενα μηνυμα
Ποιο πολυ το θελω για να βγαλω τα τηλεφωνα που εχω αποθηκευμενα μεσα στο κιν κ λιγες φωτο να τα περασω στο καινουριο μου ...
Δεν ενδιαφερομαι για αγορα δεν ειναι κ τοσο σημαντικα αυτα που θελω να παρω απο μεσα ...
Δεν με νοιαζει η κατασταση του κινητου αρκει να δουλευει η οθονη

----------

